# Struggling to find pork belly



## lowcountrygamecock (Mar 27, 2015)

I want to start making bacon and thought I had some good pork bellies lined up but when I got to the meat market it wasn't what I was expecting.  They were small 4-5 lb pieces with ribs attached.  Maybe I'm not using the right lingo when asking for what I want.  I told her I wanted pork belly for making bacon.

I also checked with the other local grocers and no one has any other than this meat market and again it just didn't look like what I see in all the posts you guys have with pictures.  Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2015)

I just get mine from one of the many small family Butcher shops in my area. They're all over the place in this PA Dutch area. I have to tell them I need a Fresh Pork Belly or two so I can cure it & smoke it for Bacon. They call their supplier to add one or two to their next delivery. When it comes in, about a week later, they call me & I go pick it up.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2015)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> I want to start making bacon and thought I had some good pork bellies lined up but when I got to the meat market it wasn't what I was expecting.  They were small 4-5 lb pieces with ribs attached.  Maybe I'm not using the right lingo when asking for what I want.  I told her I wanted pork belly for making bacon.
> 
> I also checked with the other local grocers and no one has any other than this meat market and again it just didn't look like what I see in all the posts you guys have with pictures.  Anybody have any thoughts?


My first time making Bacon. I did not notice the small thin bones, til after I cured it.You could ask the butcher to remove the bones and skin it, I am sure they will do it for a price.my first bacon take a look.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176077/bacon-1st-timer-pops-brine-finished-w-pics


----------



## brooksy (Mar 27, 2015)

Asian market if you have one around. That's where I found the one i did.


----------



## bombdawgity (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok I'll be "that guy" that gives a reply not answering what you asked....but I can't help it. I know you said you want to do a belly for bacon but if you are really in the mood to make some bacon, do a quick search for buckboard bacon if you haven't seen it. Butts are always easy to get and cheaper. That's my piece, sorry for taking this kinda off topic. Good luck in your search and can't wait to see how your bacon turns out. 
Kyle


----------



## sajata (Apr 1, 2015)

Whole foods have it. Just call and make sure they have it.


----------



## foodadventurer (Apr 25, 2015)

Check around your area for local butcher shops.  Many of the butcher shops in my area do not carry pork belly on a regular basis, but I found that if I am willing to purchase in case quantity I can get it for around $1.99 per pound.  It usually comes in a case of about 50 lbs.  So, I will purchase it, freeze some, cure some for bacon, and use some for other recipes like roasted pork belly. 

You might also check to see if you have any international/ Asian food markets in your area.  Many of them carry pork belly all of the time and you can grab it pretty cheap.  That international market in my area carries skin on belly year round for about $2.99 per pound and will sell me whole slabs if I ask for it.

Hope that helps.


----------

